# Trying to buy 10lb bags of flour



## smag (Mar 6, 2008)

I've taken up a real interest in baking breads of late. I ended going through lots of flour, trying to figure out where I can buy flour in bulk (not the 50 lb bags from wholesale stores). Something in the range of 10 -20 lb bags of flour. Anyone have any ideas..


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 6, 2008)

if you don't mind 25 lb bags, you can get them at Sam's club, which is where I buy mine and store it in a plastic covered container with  bay leaves in it to keep the weevils out.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 6, 2008)

I used to buy the Sam's flour until I tried King Arthur flour. The difference in my baked goods was amazing. But sadly, I haven't been able to find it in anything larger than 5lb. bags.


----------



## smag (Mar 6, 2008)

LadyCook61 : I need to look into buying flour from Sams..Costco seems to stock only the 50lb.

Fisher's Mom : I like King Arthur too..hoping to find a source to buy it in something other than 5lb bags..

thanks


----------



## Katie H (Mar 6, 2008)

One of our local mom-and-pop bakeries uses King Arthur flour and I've purchased flour from them.  You might check bakeries in your area and see if they'll sell flour to you.

The flour would be very fresh because bakeries go through flour pretty quickly.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 6, 2008)

smag said:


> Fisher's Mom : I like King Arthur too..hoping to find a source to buy it in something other than 5lb bags..
> 
> thanks


Well, if you find a source for larger bags of KA, I hope you'll remember to share! And BTW, welcome to DC!


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 6, 2008)

Look for a restaurant supply house.  We have a local GFS.  It's great for purchasing larger quantities.


----------



## Caine (Mar 6, 2008)

If you live in California, Oregon, Washington, Arizona, Nevada, Idaho or northern Mexico, Smart & Final carries 10 pound bags of King Arthur flour, among other brands.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 6, 2008)

smag said:


> I've taken up a real interest in baking breads of late. I ended going through lots of flour, trying to figure out where I can buy flour in bulk (not the 50 lb bags from wholesale stores). Something in the range of 10 -20 lb bags of flour. Anyone have any ideas..


 
You can order from King Arthur and they'll deliver them to your door!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 6, 2008)

The flour(s) you would normally use to make bread appear to only come in increments of 5, 25, and 50 pound bags. I tried and couldn't find any regional mills that sold 10-lb increments, either. 

Sam's Club sells All-Purpose and Bread flours in 25-lb bags, those are also the only ones I could find that King Arthur sells in that size bag. 

Don't know where you live, smag - but sometimes if you can't find a 25-lb bag of flour on your store's shelves - they might be able to order it if it is something that is available from their regional distribution center. But, compare the price of a 25-lb bag to 5 5-lb bags. The 25-lb bag of King Arthur bread flour is actually a few cents more than 5 5-lb bags on their website - and the 25-lb bag from Sam's was about half the KA price.

Of course, if you want to move up to the flours that professional bakers use - you're back to looking at 50-lb bags.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 6, 2008)

The largest bags of flour on most supermarket shelves are 5 lbs. As someone who used to work in supermarkets, those bags fit nicely into the assigned spaces.

Let us say the supermarket wants to put in another brand in addition to the original brand.  Well, that takes more space.

And if the original brand wants to put out a ten pound bag the folks who run the markets are merely going to say we have no room and let the folks buy two five pound bags.

And so the flour producing folks realize they are not going to make a whole lot of money packaging ten pound packages. 

So at the market you find five pound bags.  The next jump is to the 25 or 50 lbs at the discount places. There the flour producing folks can make a buck.

Just my take on things.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 7, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> The flour(s) you would normally use to make bread appear to only come in increments of 5, 25, and 50 pound bags. I tried and couldn't find any regional mills that sold 10-lb increments, either.
> 
> Sam's Club sells All-Purpose and Bread flours in 25-lb bags, those are also the only ones I could find that King Arthur sells in that size bag.
> 
> ...


 
When I was catering, I used to buy flour in 50 pound bags.  I just finally got rid of the bin I kept all that flour in!  What was I thinking?  I don't even want to bake that much any more!!!


----------



## smag (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the info..
I live in Texas. I usually buy only unbleached all purpose to use in bread and all my other baking..along with whole wheat and white whole wheat. I'm going to look into the flour they stock in Sams. 
I'm just a bit worried about stocking anything more than 20lb , we do get weevils.
I did check King Arthur website, they seemed to stock only the 5lb bags. Has anyone ordered bigger bags from them ?
Never heard of Smart & Final. Need to look them up.
thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## Essiebunny (Mar 7, 2008)

King Arthur is my favorite, as well. However, I've only seen it in 5 lb bags which really don't go far when you're a baker. Sometimes, I buy 10 lb bags of Ceresota unbleached in my local Jewel.


----------



## Ol-blue (Mar 7, 2008)

Has anybody noticed the price of flour? It's going up and will stay high for about a year. Check it out next time you go shopping.


----------



## goboenomo (Mar 7, 2008)

smag said:


> I've taken up a real interest in baking breads of late. I ended going through lots of flour, trying to figure out where I can buy flour in bulk (not the 50 lb bags from wholesale stores). Something in the range of 10 -20 lb bags of flour. Anyone have any ideas..



This would depend on where you live...

I live in the Toronto area in Canada, and my mom picks up my 10lb bags of flour. So if you're from Toronto, tell me, and I'll find out where she gets it.


----------

